# Bots



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

I am looking for a free program to automatically make post for me one a facebook page I have. 
Anysugestions?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First you might check to see if this is a terms of use violation, WHY is that hard to post from a web or app ? and finally why are you doing it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Give me your password and send me a check and I'll be happy to post for you
I don't do pictures though.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> I am looking for a free program to automatically make post for me one a facebook page I have.
> Anysugestions?


What do you hope to accomplish by automating your posting activities?


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

automatically posting ads and memes. On facebook you can schedule post but that takes time out my day I don't have really. I tried friend blaster and it crashed my computer and got me locked out my account. I am just looking for something I can set up and let it run without crashing me and getting me locked out.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bump your web work into the first thing you do in the morning. I'm up around 4 am each morning. Spend 90 minutes working on your page or blog and then get outside to start your day. Make it a routine but you need to to be hands on to draw long term traffic.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Bump your web work into the first thing you do in the morning. I'm up around 4 am each morning. Spend 90 minutes working on your page or blog and then get outside to start your day. Make it a routine but you need to to be hands on to draw long term traffic.


When do you sleep?


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> Bump your web work into the first thing you do in the morning. I'm up around 4 am each morning. Spend 90 minutes working on your page or blog and then get outside to start your day. Make it a routine but you need to to be hands on to draw long term traffic.


sound like good advice I noticed the traffic starts to pick up around 2pm and curves off around 9pm


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

FreeRange said:


> When do you sleep?


almost never up till 3am most the time then if i'm lucky I sleep til 7 or 8 am doc put me on lithium at one time but it makes my head feel like a brick.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

FreeRange said:


> When do you sleep?


I work in my office in the mornings when it is quiet and I can focus without distractions. I'm usually the first head to hit the pillow in our house, around sunset.
If you are trying to get a web page or online business going, it is going to take work, but that is difficult to do when you are inside all day struggling to figure out wordpress and adsense and your livestock pens are filthy and the critters hungry, the grass overgrown and the chores are backing up.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I work in my office in the mornings when it is quiet and I can focus without distractions. I'm usually the first head to hit the pillow in our house, around sunset.
> If you are trying to get a web page or online business going, it is going to take work, but that is difficult to do when you are inside all day struggling to figure out wordpress and adsense and your livestock pens are filthy and the critters hungry, the grass overgrown and the chores are backing up.


that is me to the T except you have to add 4 kids that never shut up about being board or to hot when i put them to work and motor swap to the list


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> that is me to the T except you have to add 4 kids that never shut up about being board or to hot when i put them to work and motor swap to the list


 and life goes on. Thank god you can still do 2-3 peoples work in one day. Been doing it for years. Happy to still be alive.


----------

